# Still Trying to Get RR/Yellows



## Chocolate Head (May 18, 2009)

There are only a few people in my area with RR homers and they are breeding them or racing, so I'm trying to make due with what I have, if possible. I have a slate cock and a slate hen, out of separate lines, that have the RR gene. What I mean by that is that at least one of their parents were yellow or RR. 

What are my chances at getting a RR or yellow if I pair them?

A friend has a mostly white Trenton cock with a little red that he is willing to give to me b/c the bird has not produced any quality racers. He throws a lot of Khakis. Does this help me in any way?

Thanks


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Will if you don't have any silver (dilute blue) bars in the history then you probably won't get any yellows. If both parents are carrying one dose of RR then its a 25% chance of getting one. Do you have pictures of the birds you want to pair up?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Was one of the parents reccesive red or reccesive yellow?

Remember to that if these birds came off a line that has had yellow then it is possible your cock bird carries it and will produce dilute hens


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Chocolate Head said:


> There are only a few people in my area with RR homers and they are breeding them or racing, so I'm trying to make due with what I have, if possible. I have a slate cock and a slate hen, out of separate lines, that have the RR gene. What I mean by that is that at least one of their parents were yellow or RR.
> 
> What are my chances at getting a RR or yellow if I pair them?


Your chances of breeding recessive red from these parents is 1 in 4. I cannot be sure of the dilute, since I don't know the genders of the birds and their parents. Particulars are important in this case.



Chocolate Head said:


> A friend has a mostly white Trenton cock with a little red that he is willing to give to me b/c the bird has not produced any quality racers. He throws a lot of Khakis. Does this help me in any way?


If the cock throws dilute brown youngsters, he is split for brown and for dilute. This means you could use him in a breeding program to get yellows, but not by mating to either of the split RR birds you have.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If I were to look for rr I would go to WhiteRacers.com Dennis Kuhn and check out his rare color birds. He has done the work for you, he has birds that race, you could PM him as he is a member here.
Dave


----------



## Chocolate Head (May 18, 2009)

The mother of my slate hen was a recessive yellow. The color of the parents of the cock are not known to me. I may be able to get my hands on a RR cock after the racing breeding season to pair with my slate hen. I guess that would increase my chances.

Thanks for the input.

Jason


----------

